# uncontrollable mating!!



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

so cappy and nibs had 2 babies, they grew up and got homed. then they had another 4 within 3 weeks and they let 2 die... 
im currently hand rearing the other 2 due to extreme plucking.
now they keep mating whenever they get the chance.
they are both underweight due to feeding the last 2 clutches but yet they want more babies?
ive tried seperating them but they just screamed and screamed and cappy was even sick because she was so stressed out.
is there anything i can do??


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Have you removed the nestbox and tried hormone reduction techniques, like rearranging the cage, longer nights, etc? 

Hormone reduction techniques are in this sticky, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2678


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

yes ive taken the nest box out, ive completely rearranged the cage with new toys and they get atleast 12 hours of sleep a night, plus naps during the day


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

When you separated them, were the cages side by side? That arrangement usually works. It isn't physically possible for the birds to mate but they still have each other's companionship.


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

yes i put the cages right next to eachother so they could still come up to the bars and see eachother but that made nibs even more stressed out and he started becoming aggressive towards cappy.
i must admit i do spoil them a lot and they do that to get there own way but after 2 days of constant screaming and nibs not eating AT ALL, just pacing back and forth, i had to put them back together


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

You can try to give them the nest box back. Let them lay and then boil the eggs or replace the eggs with dummies. Let them sit on the eggs until they are over their mating and producing obsession. This should slow their parenting down enough to gain some weight.

If you need to know where to get dummy eggs, you can get them from Redbird products. http://www.redbirdproducts.com/red bird products cage accessories.htm


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello Remove the nest box & put the birds back together. 
Her body contains a clutch of eggs in various stages 
of development. She cant stop laying just because you
make things difficult for her. When her hormones settle
she will return to normal.
Can I just add that there are times in the life cycle of
all females when it's best not to upset them, OK.....B.J.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Bird Junky said:


> Remove any eggs as they're
> laid. Her body contains a clutch of eggs in various stages
> of development She cant stop laying just because you
> make things difficult for her.


No. Absolutely do NOT remove the eggs. This is flat-out wrong information, and she will lay continuously to replace them. You must leave the eggs with her until she abandons them (about 3-4 weeks), working on other hormone reduction techniques in the meantime, like rearranging her cage and giving her longer nights. Making things difficult for her is EXACTLY what will stop the cycle. Removing her eggs will simply perpetuate it. 

Bird Junky, I'm concerned because I've noticed you giving a lot of incorrect advice which could potentially harm people's birds. I think you mean well, but your information is not correct. Please consider reading through our sticky library before you post further advice. I know you wouldn't want anyone's bird to get hurt because of something you said.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

I would completely agree with enigma here! Removing the eggs will just send her into hyper production. You need to let her body go through the process of what it is programmed to do - removing the eggs will only perpetuate the production and deplete her of calcium.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You might have to separate them to the point where they can't see each other. Another member on here had to do that with her birds as it was the only way they would eat separated from each other.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

that'd be me. my lovebirds were once more bonded together when younger (theyve grown up and grown apart more) but theyre brother and sister, so sharing a cage with your crazy aggressive killer sister is not always ideal in our case lol so i had to separate them into their own cages. they did nothing but cling to the side of the cage and try to sit with eachother all day. they wouldnt even eat, play or anything, they'd even sleep on the cage bars at the side of the cage. but i couldnt cage them together because munch was trying to kill mango over veggies.

so i had separated them and when they started not eating or doing anything, i covered both cages on all sides but the front. they could not see eachother, they would eat and play and live a normal life, but they could still hear eachother. they sceamed for the first few days but settled down after and began eating normally. over time they grew more independent of eachother and now i no longer have to do the cage covering they are across the room from eachother now in bigger cages and they are happy to do their own thing and they eat perfectly fine. they get supervised out of cage time together but any sign of bickering they are put away.

do NOT remove any eggs she lays, she will only keep replacing the egg as it is removed and you do not need a chronic layer in an already stressed bird.


this is an example of what i did to separate them and get them to move on from eachother


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

thankyou so much for all the advice guys!

i could never...ever...ever even consider "boiling" the eggs, that to me would be murder!

but i will let her lay the next lot of eggs and if she gets bored i will take them and look after them myself 

i just dont want them both getting sick through not eating through feeding the babies?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It does take a lot out of the parents which is why you should try to prevent this next batch of eggs any way you can, even if it means separating them.


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

i separated them for a week, nibs didnt eat at all and became very weak. Cappy just screamed and became very aggressive. i tried putting the cages together and i tried covering them up so hey had no view of eachother. but it just doesnt work


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

calex89 said:


> thankyou so much for all the advice guys!
> 
> i could never...ever...ever even consider "boiling" the eggs, that to me would be murder!
> 
> ...


What you need to do is separate them. If the hen is laying, let her lay and sit in a separate cage. Do not keep the male in with her.

You don't have to boil the eggs, its just to keep them from getting broken and bacteria/rotten eggs all over in case one or more gets banged up. You can just remove the eggs and substitute fake ones. 

Boiling_ infertile_ eggs is no different than boiling the eggs supplied at the grocery store. If you are removing the eggs just as they are laid and if the male is not with her to fertilize them, they have not yet started to develop. Again, it doesn't have to be done, it is just sometimes safer and more sanitary.

I would separate the two birds to stop them mating. Keeping them together will continue their mating and laying behavior. You may have to deal with some screaming for a few days but if it were me, losing the hen due to overproduction of eggs or because they starved themselves to continue to raise babies would be devistating.


----------

